# Smoke Vault 24 Air Vents Do not Close All the Way



## JuniorBalloon (Jul 2, 2018)

I just put this together yesterday and it surprised me that you can't close the vents all the way. I'm fairly sure this is by design, and although I have some guesses, not sure why they work this way. Can you clue me in?

Thanks,
jb


----------



## daveomak (Jul 2, 2018)

Pictures would help....

Propane smokers should NEVER be closed off fully...  Doing so could cause a "flame out" of the burner...
Smokers in general should always have the exhaust wide open for good air flow... 
I used a Charmglo propane smoker that, when the lid was closed, the burner went out due to the cooking chamber filling with low oxygen air from combustion...  VERY DANGEROUS situation....  
The cooking chamber could have filled with un-burned propane...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2018)

Yep it is by design, I leave the bottom & top vents open all the way all the time on my SV 24. The only time it would be nice to be able to close one or the other all the way is when you have a direct wind coming from either side. So I have my SV 24 in a place where it is protected from the wind!
Al


----------



## JuniorBalloon (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow, I'm very impressed with the Smoke Vault. Was very easy to use. Cooked two racks of St Louis ribs. During the first hour I did have a bit of trouble getting the heat steady, but after a bit of too high, too low, it glodilocksed at 250 to 260 and I didn't have to monkey with it at all. I used my DIGIq Grate therm for those temps. The built in read at 310 to 320. I used 6 or seven apple wood chunks, approx 1x2 inches, that produced a good smoke for the first hour, which is what I was shooting for for this first smoke. 4 1/2 hours later we had a dinner of delicious ribs. And the clean up was also very easy. Easier than my WSM's and priduced ribs as good as the best I'd done on the WSM with less effort. Next time I will add a bit more apple wood to see how a bit more smoke tastes. I'm more of a kissed by smoke BBQ'er, but you don't know what you don't know.

I put it on wheels yesterday and I can see myself using this very often.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2018)

I haven't seen my SV24 that clean since I bought it a few years ago! Great smoker though produced a lot of good Q. Enjoy it man!


----------

